# Great Starter Routing Table



## treaterryan

Good honest review. Going to stop and pick one up from Grizzly on my way home tomorrow!


----------



## motownjg

BRTECH:

How's the Grizzly Router Table holding up now? I made my own according to some plans I found, didn't reinforce the underneath and left it hanging all summer, autumn & winter up to now. Guess what? It's warped!!!!

My fault.

So I think I'd rather buy one now & your review intrigued me. Whaddya think after all this time? Have you upgraded it or is it still worthwhile?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## brtech

Its still in my shop as my (only) router table. It's still a great value in my opinion. I added a shelf on the bottom rails, which turns out to be a great place to store by sanders and some other small power tools.

Go for it!


----------



## motownjg

I just ordered one on-line. Looking forward to it. Thanks again.


----------



## keithchen

It is really nice to come up and read honest reviews like this one - thanks for sharing! I saw a couple of DIY options out there but I am not in "that place" where I am confident enough to build my own so I think this is the next best thing for me!


----------



## brtech

I believe that the link from "Tom Bradly" is what we call "clickbait", and is designed to get advertising and referral dollars from Amazon. The author of that site appears to me Mr. Bradly. It does not provide the kind of reviews that we rely on here in LJs.


----------

